# The Search For Stephen Edwards



## BlackArcher (Mar 1, 2008)

We just received long awaited word that We the friends of Stephen Edwards can do our own search.  We would like for you to donate some time for a search at 3 pm.   Please come and help if you can.
Come prepared with water, wear comfortable shoes, search light, Stick. Come prepared to walk.  We appreciate your help but know your limitations.

240 Red Maple Drive, Hampton, Ga 30228.

For info please call Michael Cain @ 706-817-2631


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 1, 2008)

Please keep us advised on the search, Ezra. We are still praying for everybody!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 1, 2008)

no news.....dive team in am...


----------



## bowtie (Mar 1, 2008)

any word yet


----------



## hansel (Mar 1, 2008)

Prayers are sent


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy Crap!  Thats awful.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 1, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> We just received long awaited word that We the friends of Stephen Edwards can do our own search.  We would like for you to donate some time for a search at 3 pm.   Please come and help if you can.
> Come prepared with water, wear comfortable shoes, search light, Stick. Come prepared to walk.  We appreciate your help but know your limitations.
> 
> 240 Red Maple Drive, Hampton, Ga 30228.
> ...





Was the search today or is it tomorrow?   IS anyone searching on Sunday?


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Mar 1, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are sent for Stephen and his family.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 1, 2008)

We searched all afternoon in the woods behind his house. We had approx 28 people and came up with nothing. The DNR is going to drag the lake in the am. Keep on praying.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 1, 2008)

3darcher said:


> We searched all afternoon in the woods behind his house. We had approx 28 people and came up with nothing. The DNR is going to drag the lake in the am. Keep on praying.



Thanks for the update Butch. I have been checking all evening for news, and wish I could have been there to help. Keep feeding us with what is happening, we will keep praying for everyone.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there going to be another search sunday or not if so I am in.


----------



## snake bite (Mar 1, 2008)

*prayers*

I am praying for stephen and family.  What a horable situation and to feel so helpless.  If anyone needs my help I am available.  404-867-2695


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 1, 2008)

i am praying for stephen if there is anything i can to do to help please let me know HM#770 385 0599  cell 770 616 1351 i have 4 wheelers ranger 2boats if any of this equipment will help PLEASE call its yours as long as needed to bring stephen home also if cash donations will help just let me know where to send it


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 2, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> i am praying for stephen if there is anything i can to do to help please let me know HM#770 385 0599  cell 770 616 1351 i have 4 wheelers ranger 2boats if any of this equipment will help PLEASE call its yours as long as needed to bring stephen home also if cash donations will help just let me know where to send it



thanks for the offer jersey ga boy. hopefully we can come up with something  or new info today.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 2, 2008)

3darcher said:


> thanks for the offer jersey ga boy. hopefully we can come up with something  or new info today.




What time are y'all going to be there Butch?  I would like to come and help as much as I can.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 2, 2008)

Same here, I would like to come and help if I can.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 2, 2008)

Got back from the house a little bit ago, still no news. DNR pulled the boats out of the lake they have been there all day.  Stephens family is holding strong but you know it is hard for them, so keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Good meeting you fellows today.  Wish it was under better circumstances.  Prayers continues for the family.


----------



## sniper (Mar 2, 2008)

I have heard rumors that they found his hat in the lake, does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 2, 2008)

*Hat...*

His hat was found in the lake.


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 2, 2008)

Just saw this last night. While I haven't shot in a couple of years I knew Stephen well and he IS a great guy! Prayers are sent and he and his family are constantly on my mind!


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 3, 2008)

they're going back with the search dogs today.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 3, 2008)

Have they found any sign of him anywhere? Was his hat found in the lake or not? Prayers are being sent regularly!!!!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 5, 2008)

*Very sad update...*

To let everyone know, Stephen's body was found today in the lake behind his home.  Please continue to keep his family in your prayers during such a horrible time.  We'll all miss him, he was such an awesome person.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 5, 2008)

oh man..prayers continue for the family and all who knew him. I didnt but sure got a kick out of his smack talking in ya'lls archery threads. Godspeed Stephen.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 5, 2008)

GaCSSshooter said:


> To let everyone know, Stephen's body was found today in the lake behind his home.  Please continue to keep his family in your prayers during such a horrible time.  We'll all miss him, he was such an awesome person.



Just saw on Channel 2 that they found  Stephen's body.

Tragic news.  My prayers are continued for the Edward's family and friends.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2008)

Horrible loss for the sport and his family and friends.

He will truly be missed. 

Godspeed Stephen!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm watching as I am posting. Ezra, Butch, any of you guys that are close, if you see the family, make sure you tell them we are praying for them, and will continue to do so. Absolutely a terrible tragedy for any family.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 5, 2008)

Hated to hear this on the news. Stephen my friend, you will be missed. My prayers still go out to his family and all of you here that are extended family.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 5, 2008)

I know it aint no bright side to loosin life but we can view it like this: God has open hands so he's in the midst of good company who loves all and hates not one! He just called home his son. This should bring us all that much closer and show that we are not against each other but that we are all one!!!!!  Much love to ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Speechless........*

I don't know what to say.... 

Go  hug your Love ones give them a kiss.. Buy the wife some flowers...Buy the kids some ..mickey d's...

Life is short...2008  Less Drama...Spread the Love..

Stay Strong..


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2008)

*as soon as*

As soon as some arangements are made let us know..I saw the Hilsman's benefit shoot..Let us all know if we can do anything else for his family...

Young Gunna...You speak the truth...I'm sure he's there now..


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Mar 5, 2008)

Prayers and love for Stephen and his family. You will missed my friend, may the angels fly you home.


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 5, 2008)

Prayers sent from the Owens family.  I know Stephen will truly be missed.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's times like these that I get all choked up. Such a horrible tragedy.
I will continue to pray for the Family.
For those of you who knew Stephen, I will say an additional prayer for you also.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 5, 2008)

Corey, your words ring true.  May this bring us all closer as friends.  

Garrick


----------



## ARPROSTAFF (Mar 5, 2008)

Prayers for the family. We will surely miss him. The Lord has promised peace,so I pray peace for the family.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

Prayers sent to his friends and family.


----------



## bowtechfan (Mar 5, 2008)

Linc and I send heart felt prayers to all of Stephen's family and friends. May God grant everyone strength and understanding.


----------



## Donzi (Mar 5, 2008)

Prayers for all of his friends and family.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't know what to say, other than our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends. Stephen will be missed by all of us in the archery world. If anybody gets any information on any arrangements let us know.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

young gunna said:


> I know it aint no bright side to loosin life but we can view it like this: God has open hands so he's in the midst of good company who loves all and hates not one! He just called home his son. This should bring us all that much closer and show that we are not against each other but that we are all one!!!!!  Much love to ALL!!!!!!!!



What a great post my other brother from another mother..I am NUMB right NOW..I will never forget the way that we always greeted one another..The grab of the right hand and followed by the hug and then the punch on the back then the familiar shoulder shrug...I would not be shooting for PSE right now if it weren't for Stephen..


----------



## JC280 (Mar 5, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> What a great post my other brother from another mother..I am NUMB right NOW..I will never forget the way that we always greeted one another..The grab of the right hand and followed by the hug and then the punch on the back then the familiar shoulder shrug...I would not be shooting for PSE right now if it weren't for Stephen..



Yep! That is the way Stephen always greeted me. It was a hand shake followed by the dude huge. He was always a super nice guy. I'll continue to pray for his family because they will need it. Only time and Prayer can heal wounds like this.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 5, 2008)

Like some of the other guys here, I'm speechless. I can't say I had the pleasure of knowing Steven really well. I shot with him once at the last CBH and it was the only time I've ever shot in the snow. It was a beautiful time to be holding a bow in my hands. Stephen made the day awesome. Everyone that passed by us he had something nice to say to unless he was close to them. If he was close, he'd trash em pretty good but everyone standing there knew it was just for grins. I ran into him at 12 pt a couple weeks ago. He walked up to me and shook my hand and we talked a minute like we had known each other for a long time and were good buddies. That's what I think about when I think of ole Ex Rings. You may not have known him long but you felt like you had for a long time. I'm gonna say he was just that type of person. When you talked to him, you automatically walked away grinning or laughing. I won't question my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ on why something like this happens that I don't understand. All we can do is have FAITH!!! I know every shoot we go to will be a little more quiet for a long time. We will miss you brother!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 5, 2008)

Prayers sent to the family.  We will miss you Stephen.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Yep! That is the way Stephen always greeted me. It was a hand shake followed by the dude huge. He was always a super nice guy. I'll continue to pray for his family because they will need it. Only time and Prayer can heal wounds like this.



He was the Coolest that way!! 3darcher, Michael Cain, and I were talking about how he was this afternoon when we learned the news..the tears flow..but then I know and all of us know..He is Shooting arrows in Heaven w/Steven Gibbs(Sure-Loc) and the rest of the greatest guys of archery!


----------



## hansel (Mar 5, 2008)

This has been a bad week for me, and all of us. I found out yesterday a Paramedic that I worked with in Florida was shot in the back, and killed while inside a Wendy's fast food place

And now them finding Stephen's body just adds to the pain even thou I had never meet him we did talk some trash a few weeks ago, and I'll never forget him for that.

R.I.P.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 6, 2008)

Prayers for the family and friends on the way.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't know Stephen, but from what I have read he will be greatly missed. God bless his family and friends. My heart felt prayers go out to his family.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Prayers for your buddy's Family*



hansel said:


> This has been a bad week for me, and all of us. I found out yesterday a Paramedic that I worked with in Florida was shot in the back, and killed while inside a Wendy's fast food place
> 
> And now them finding Stephen's body just adds to the pain even thou I had never meet him we did talk some trash a few weeks ago, and I'll never forget him for that.
> 
> R.I.P.



Prayers for you and yours...


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 6, 2008)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Prayers for the family and friends on the way.



Same from me!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 7, 2008)

young gunna i do not know you although i wish i did what u said about all of us are one man u hit the 14  with love to my brother from another mother my heart goes out to the edwards family especially the children this is atender time in there lives


----------

